# What Lid do you put on to Work on Your Lawn?



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

*What LId do you put on to Work on Your Lawn?*
My Lid of choice is usually:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh this one is easy! I've got a story about how I came across my current, and favorite hat, the Tilley Airflo Hat.

When I got my reel ground, I happened to stop by a hardware store in town, and saw a display that had some cool looking hats on them, but I had just ordered a Pith Helmet from www.VillageHatShop.com. I was totally going to rock the Pith Helmet in the yard, because the Brits wore it during the African campaigns, and nothing says "Yard Master" like wearing a helmet that was handmade in Vietnam. Think about it, I'm working in my rice paddy, and I get hot, BAM! You dunk it in water, and the evaporative cooling keeps you cool, but not so much with the style. Think "Jungle Safari". My wife laughed when I opened the box. I tried it on, and even though I ordered the largest one they make (Big Head Edition), it didn't fit. So I needed to find another hat.

Then I remembered that display I saw a few days earlier. I told my wife I was going to go get the hat. I'd never heard of the company, Tilley, but the fact that it came with an owner's manual, and has a lifetime warranty? Yeah, I'm sold on it. Plus it looks good! There's a little pocket with a velcro enclosure on the top (where the label is stitched).

Easily one of the best quality hats I've ever purchased, and I wear it daily. Here's a photo of the inside of the hat. I'm wearing it in my renovation update video from March I think. I normally wear a sweatband below the rim of the hat, so I keep the sweat out of my eyes, but the hat has held up quite nicely to all of the sweat, and it cleans up easily.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

None. I hate wearing a hat. I just wear sunglasses - a cheap pair I got at the MN Zoo for $20 have been my favorite, haha.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

An AE hat I've had for over ten years. It's in tatters and falling apart. I have a large head and it's the only ball cap that fit me. My wife and kids think it's gross and won't go near it. I'll wear it until it literally shreds apart.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Easy. The only hat that touches my head is my TLF hat.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

My wife calls it the "Safari Dan" hat and it has been great this season. It's about 20 years old and unused because I look like an idiot in it. Add to the mix a long sleeve SPF shirt and short black swim trunks, I have less neighbors stopping by to interrupt/talk. Should have started wearing this costume years ago!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Rocking the TLF hat nowadays...


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

My law care lid

But I'm heavily considering adding a TLF hat to my hat collection.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Geaux tiger


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

some random Under Armor hat my wife bought for me because I'm balding :-/.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I have several, but my favorite is a $4,000 Kubota hat.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Whichever one of these is least soggy


----------

